# Changing gear ratio in a Curado



## FishEd927 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there a way to change the gears in a CU200B38 to a 6:1 ratio? What parts would be needed?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

FishEd927 said:


> Is there a way to change the gears in a CU200B38 to a 6:1 ratio? What parts would be needed?


 You'd need to change the yoke from BNT#2801 to BNT#1501, pinion gear from BNT#2800 to BNT#1587, the main gear from BNT#2799 to BNT#1325, Drag washer BNT#1424 to BNT#1212, and Key washer BNT#1423 to BNT#1211.. Good luck bro!..Dip


----------



## FishEd927 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info Dipsay!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

No problem bro..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dip nailed it once again


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

Were you successful in changing gears? I found a mint 200B38 that I couldn't pass up but its useless to me until I can change gear ratios. Where did you order parts from? Did you swap parts yourself? Thanks for any help!

Frank Thomas


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

You should be able to order them directly from Shimano 877-577-0600 or FTU 713 827-7762


----------

